

I'M Not MARRIED TO THE IDEA - coderhawk
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/i-m-not-married-to-the-idea

======
DrScump
This reminds me of the Monty Python sketch: "This is a _dog_ license, with the
word "dog" crossed out and "cat" written in in crayon. "

